# immunologic testing



## Gaffo (Jun 22, 2009)

I would like to try ED a second time after a failed attempt last month.

I have been in touch with an American clinic and they have suggested in order not to waste any more money to have some immunologic testing done.

I am based in Ireland and I'm pretty sure it's either impossible or very expensive.

Has anyone had this testing done in the UK?  If so where and what were the costs?  London is the most convenient location for me. 

I am with CRM in London and when I suggested that this testing be carried out for my first cycle they said it wasn't necessary.  I may stay with if they can facilitate extra testing.

Grateful for any help/pointers.

Gaffo


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Graffo, I'm so sorry to read of your BFN.  

I think there are a few clinics in England who're now offering immune tests at various levels. I'm with Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynaecology Academy, who I think is brilliant, and I know he offers a really comprehensive service. I know that ARGC offer immune testing, as do some branches of Care - I might be wrong but I know that Sheffield do, and I think it's possible that Manchester might too. There could well be others too that I've not mentioned.

There's an absolute wealth of information to be found on the investigations and immunology board, it's been completely invaluable to me, so why not come over and have a chat with some of the girls there: I'll try to post a link to it below, but if it doesn't work just seach in the starting out and diagnosis section of the forum.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Immune testing is expensive, but at least you know that if you have it done and there is an issue, then you're not going to be throwing money at treatment which might not work without the appropriate immune treatment. Please do remember though that it's not something that is a proven science as yet. I fully believe in it, and I know in my heart of hearts that it's one of the reasons we haven't been successful to date, but some clinics simply do not entertain the idea of it as yet, so you might find conflicting opinions.

A really good starting point is to buy the book 'Is Your Body Baby Friendly' by Dr Alan Beer - it's basically an immune bible - and if anything in there strikes a chord with you, it may be worth having some tests done.

The very best of luck to you either way, as I mentioned - the immunology board is full of helpful people who'll certainly go out of their way to advise you, sending you 

Em.x


----------



## Gaffo (Jun 22, 2009)

Em

Thanks so much for your reply.  I've had a look at the immunology board and there is loads of info.  

I'll get in touch with Dr Gorgy's clinic, have a word with them and have a read of Dr Beers book.

I have had a quote from the states for testing.  It's bit confusing as I'm not sure I how much they are testing for.  Therefore I don't want to commit till I know more...

I'm having a follow-up consultation with my clinic tomorrow.  So I've plenty to discuss!!

Thanks so much and good luck with everything.

Gaffo


----------

